# Franco-flemish godz who impressed germans baroque godz like Bach handel mozart?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What did J.s Bach wrote in is memoire about the flemish godz who had a hudge impact on him what about later musician like Handel and Mozart would any of them mention them has influencial.

What about tributes made by german baroque godz over franco-flemish godz?


:tiphat:


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Franco-flamish was cultural identity shaped by the feudal dukedoms of the time, it would almost fully apply to french cultural spheres. There is no such mention by JS Bach or Handel as I know, but Bach was influenced by Franssois Couperin, Charles Dieupart, GF Handelsmusical style is more italian and germanic combined.


----------

